# antiobiotics bacteria overgrowth



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

what are the causes and how long do i wait to feed dog after giving antiobiotcs Metronidazole and Amoxicillin Drops


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Those antibiotics are best when given with a little bit of food. This help prevents stomach irritation.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

BlueJax said:


> Those antibiotics are best when given with a little bit of food. This help prevents stomach irritation.


thank you
BlueJax's


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

No problem.  

How is she doing?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

just started them today


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would also give some cranberry powder to keep from getting UTI.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

This is a great place to read about SIBO ( and Pancreatitis problems )
( The chat forum is good too  ) 

SIBO - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

woodard2009 said:


> I would also give some cranberry powder to keep from getting UTI.


it was not a bladder infection it is a stomach infection


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Cream Chi's said:


> This is a great place to read about SIBO ( and Pancreatitis problems )
> ( The chat forum is good too  )
> 
> SIBO - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency


actually ultrasound and x-rays were all normal so no pancreatis great article lol


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh sorry I thought you meant she had a 
SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) 

My mistake  glad she doesn't as not nice  
(It's a problem I have been through with my kirby kid  )


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

princess_ella said:


> it was not a bladder infection it is a stomach infection


I understand it's not a bladder infection, but since you are giving antibiotics that are killing the good bacteria, it can become a UTI. Just a thought as cranberry powder can't hurt.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Cream Chi's said:


> Oh sorry I thought you meant she had a
> SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth)
> 
> My mistake  glad she doesn't as not nice
> (It's a problem I have been through with my kirby kid  )


she did show in her blood test lol no mistake she just is pancreatis free they are many cause other than that we think it was the switch from one food to another protein within the same brand since i switched a little too fast


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

woodard2009 said:


> I understand it's not a bladder infection, but since you are giving antibiotics that are killing the good bacteria, it can become a UTI. Just a thought as cranberry powder can't hurt.


good idea i have her on probiotics as well that vet prescribed


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Bless her - she sounds like a sensitive little thing - like my Kirby Kid x 

Get well soon little one :flower:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Cream Chi's said:


> Bless her - she sounds like a sensitive little thing - like my Kirby Kid x
> 
> Get well soon little one :flower:


she is doing better i say she is pretty senstive she vomited and finally no more puking last time she got sick was cause of some treats that have whey and she cannot tolerant it i knew she could not handle milk i didn't think about the whey they are pretty related until i ran an allergy test it showed them pretty high.


----------

